# εναλλακτικές εκφράσεις για «στις δύο Ιανουαρίου»



## διαφορετικός

Ποιες φράσεις είναι σωστές, ποιες είναι λάθος (ή παράξενες);

Γεννήθηκε στις δύο Ιανουαρίου
Γεννήθηκε τις δύο Ιανουαρίου

Γεννήθηκε στη δεύτερη Ιανουαρίου
Γεννήθηκε τη δεύτερη Ιανουαρίου
Γεννήθηκε στη δευτέρα Ιανουαρίου

Γεννήθηκε τη δευτέρα Ιανουαρίου
Γεννήθηκε τις δεύτερες Ιανουαρίου
Γεννήθηκε ... (υπάρχουν άλλες εκφράσεις; )


----------



## Perseas

Γεννήθηκε στις δύο Ιανουαρίου  [είναι και το πιο σύνηθες]
Γεννήθηκε δύο Ιανουαρίου [αν και το θεωρώ ανεπίσημο επειδή λείπει το «στις»,  χρησιμοποιείται πάρα πολύ. Ομοίως: «γεννήθηκε τρεις/τέσσερις/πέντε/δεκαπέντε... Ιανουαρίου»]
Γεννήθηκε τη δεύτερη μέρα του Ιανουαρίου 

Γεννήθηκε τη δευτέρα Ιανουαρίου [ Δεν μπορεί να γίνει αποδεκτή έτσι αυτή η φράση. «τῇ δευτέρᾳ» είναι τύπος της καθαρεύουσας. Ίσως «ἐγεννήθη τῇ δευτέρᾳ (τοῦ μηνός) ᾿Ιανουαρίου»]
Τα υπόλοιπα δεν είναι σωστά.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση, Perseas.


----------



## LoraLanguage

Perseas said:


> Γεννήθηκε στις δύο Ιανουαρίου  [είναι και το πιο σύνηθες]
> Γεννήθηκε δύο Ιανουαρίου [αν και το θεωρώ ανεπίσημο επειδή λείπει το «στις»,  χρησιμοποιείται πάρα πολύ. Ομοίως: «γεννήθηκε τρεις/τέσσερις/πέντε/δεκαπέντε... Ιανουαρίου»]
> Γεννήθηκε τη δεύτερη μέρα του Ιανουαρίου
> 
> Γεννήθηκε τη δευτέρα Ιανουαρίου [ Δεν μπορεί να γίνει αποδεκτή έτσι αυτή η φράση. «τῇ δευτέρᾳ» είναι τύπος της καθαρεύουσας. Ίσως «ἐγεννήθη τῇ δευτέρᾳ (τοῦ μηνός) ᾿Ιανουαρίου»]
> Τα υπόλοιπα δεν είναι σωστά.


Excuse me but could you explain to me why these examples are correct, please? I thought that "Γεννήθηκε τη δεύτερη Ιανουαρίου" is correct... 
Why "στις δύο"? Why there is "σε", why it is "δύο" not "δεύτερη" and why it is in plural? Why "την πρώτη Ιανουαρίου" but "στις δύο Ιανουαρίου"? Is there any logic or it's just a phrase? I'm sorry but I didn't expect this. So I'm confused! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Perseas

LoraLanguage said:


> Excuse me but could you explain to me why these examples are correct, please? I thought that "Γεννήθηκε τη δεύτερη Ιανουαρίου" is correct...


"Γεννήθηκε τη δεύτερη Ιανουαρίου" is not wrong but unsual, this is why I added «μέρα του»:



Perseas said:


> Γεννήθηκε τη δεύτερη μέρα του Ιανουαρίου





LoraLanguage said:


> Why "στις δύο"? Why there is "σε", why it is "δύο" not "δεύτερη" and why it is in plural? Why "την πρώτη Ιανουαρίου" but "στις δύο Ιανουαρίου"? Is there any logic or it's just a phrase? I'm sorry but I didn't expect this. So I'm confused! Thanks in advance!


Sorry, I have to leave now. I 'll try to think about your questions and give an answer later, but some things are just so, there is not always an explanation.


----------



## LoraLanguage

Perseas said:


> "Γεννήθηκε τη δεύτερη Ιανουαρίου" is not wrong but unsual, this is why I added «μέρα του»:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I have to leave now. I 'll try to think your questions and give an answer later, but some things are just so, there is not always an explanation.



Οκ, ευχαριστώ πολύ! Περιμένω.


----------



## Perseas

LoraLanguage said:


> Why "στις δύο"? Why there is "σε", why it is "δύο" not "δεύτερη" and why it is in plural? Why "την πρώτη Ιανουαρίου" but "στις δύο Ιανουαρίου"? Is there any logic or it's just a phrase? I'm sorry but I didn't expect this. So I'm confused! Thanks in advance!



_Μία*, δύο, τρες, τέσσερις, πέντε, δεκαπέντε, εικοσιέξι_ ... etc are cardinal numbers. Ιn the context we discuss, we put _στις _before them -- except for _μία_ of course -- which is plural (_τρεις μέρες_ but _μία μέρα_). Υou can also leave _στις_ out, but this is not a formal way to use. For example:_ γεννήθηκα_ (_στις) δύο/τρες/τέσσερις/τριάντα_ _Σεπτεμβρίου._
*[_γεννήθηκα μία Σεπτεμβρίου is maybe possible but informal in my opinion; στη μία _sounds strange in my ears]
_
Another way to express the same meaning using ordinal numbers is: γεννήθηκα την πρώτη/τη δεύτερη* /την τρίτη/ την τετάρτη / την εικοστή πρώτη/ την τριακοστή Σεπτεμβρίου._
*[I find however _τη δεύτερη Σεπτεμβρίου _somewhat unusual but not wrong; we normally say instead _στις δύο/στις εικοσιδύο Σεπτεμβρίου_]

I hope I could help you more this time.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> I find however _τη δεύτερη Σεπτεμβρίου _somewhat unusual


I find it notable nevertheless.  Thank you again anyway.


----------



## LoraLanguage

Perseas said:


> _Μία*, δύο, τρες, τέσσερις, πέντε, δεκαπέντε, εικοσιέξι_ ... etc are cardinal numbers. Ιn the context we discuss, we put _στις _before them -- except for _μία_ of course -- which is plural (_τρεις μέρες_ but _μία μέρα_). Υou can also leave _στις_ out, but this is not a formal way to use. For example:_ γεννήθηκα_ (_στις) δύο/τρες/τέσσερις/τριάντα_ _Σεπτεμβρίου._
> *[_γεννήθηκα μία Σεπτεμβρίου is maybe possible but informal in my opinion; στη μία _sounds strange in my ears]
> _
> Another way to express the same meaning using ordinal numbers is: γεννήθηκα την πρώτη/τη δεύτερη* /την τρίτη/ την τετάρτη / την εικοστή πρώτη/ την τριακοστή Σεπτεμβρίου._
> *[I find however _τη δεύτερη Σεπτεμβρίου _somewhat unusual but not wrong; we normally say instead _στις δύο/στις εικοσιδύο Σεπτεμβρίου_]
> 
> I hope I could help you more this time.


Ναι, τώρα τα κατάλαβα όλα! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια!


----------

